# Boss V Plow Controller - Brand New - Chevy Plow Frame too!



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

I have a Brand New controller for the Boss V plow. Never used it. $300 plus the ride. Also have a Plow frame for a Chevy 2500HD. Can use on a stock truck or has been customized to use on a truck with oversize bumpers like Ranch Hand or a winch bumper. Professionally fabricated bolt-on extension. $600 plus the ride.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

$500 for the frame.


----------



## KTLawnCo (Dec 18, 2010)

are you firm on the controller price?


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

I have a little room. Make me a fair and reasonable offer. It is brand new.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Was off here for a while. Still have these; make me an offer.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

The controlers sell for $260 new. How low can you go?


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

I'd go $200 plus the ride.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Is it the newer version of controller? One of my trucks has an older one. You can't control wings at the same time (one going in while the other going out).


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I think the newer ones are smart touch 2.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Pretty sure it's the new style because I have always been able to both wings.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm going to take a look at the difference between the two tomorrow. 
I see your email, so I'll Shoot some pics to see which it is.


----------

